# Deck Stain Suggestions



## Chak (Jul 2, 2018)

Was wondering if anyone on this forum had any suggestions for deck stains? I live in Iowa so the weather is pretty hard on the deck. We just had our deck built last June and i'm planning on applying a stain in the next few weeks. The deck is a pressure treated pine that faces east. Since this is a new deck I'd like to start out with a good quality stain that will last at least 2 years. Would really appreciate any suggestions, or experiences you've had.

Right now i'm leaning towards a Sherwin Williams oil based semi-transparent.

https://www.sherwin-williams.com/homeowners/products/families/superdeck-deck-care-system


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Following this closely...I have a pier and boathouse and have yet to find anything that last much longer than a year. We have tried some pretty expensive stuff and nothing is much better than Thompson's which does good to last a year.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

We used Olympic Elite Semi-Solid on our deck last summer. I bought it and for various reasons waited a couple months to apply it. The coverage was good and the color was exactly what we wanted. By the time I got to applying it, Lowe's stopped carrying Olympic and switched to Behr. I bought the exact same color, same semi-solid formula but the two didn't match. The Behr was quite a bit lighter and didn't cover nearly as well. I wouldn't recommend the Behr.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

I've used ready seal to stain some cedar posts on my patio over hang. I liked the results of it. 
https://www.readyseal.com


----------



## Jgolf67 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sherwin Williams deckscapes.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I use a Messmers product for my Ipe deck. It's a really easy to apply product. Put a fresh coat every spring. It applies like linseed oil so just use a rag or sponge applicator. Deck is 10 yrs old and still looks good.
http://www.messmers.com/


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> I use a Messmers product for my Ipe deck. It's a really easy to apply product. Put a fresh coat every spring. It applies like linseed oil so just use a rag or sponge applicator. Deck is 10 yrs old and still looks good.
> http://www.messmers.com/


The Idaho Painter uses a lot of those Messmer products. I've not seen them down here. I wonder if they are a northwest territory thing.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Jgolf67 said:


> Sherwin Williams deckscapes.


Is that still available? I used it on my deck a few years ago and the result was pretty good.


----------



## Jgolf67 (Apr 27, 2018)

Not for sure haven't used it in a while but it was an excellent product at the time.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I have used the Sherwin Williams oil based exterior semi-transparent stain on a large sundeck, gangway to a floating dock, and floating dock, as well as on a deck and stairs overlooking all of those. I tinted it Canyon Brown.

I found that using two coats made for an incredibly beautiful and durable finish. If you like the wood grain to show through, it is better to use the transparent oil based; or just one coat of the semi-transparent. However, one coat will not withstand the elements as well as two coats; the only drawback is the wood grain will not be as visible, and the finish begins to look like it is paint versus stain. I tried both methods; in the end I went with two coats because water just beads up on the surface, and it also stops the wood from checking and splitting better, plus it fills in the little cracks and pores of the wood making the surface much smoother, especially on bare feet (boat dock with swimmers, kids and dogs - no splinters).

Pressure wash the deck first, or clean it with quality deck wash and a scrub brush. Get a nail set and hammer down any nail heads that are sticking up; I used deck screws, but a nail head can rip a bare foot open or trip someone, not good (especially if someone is getting their drink on, or carrying a plate full of BBQ fresh off the grill)....

I have sprayed this with a pump up sprayer (works great on balusters) and underneath the deck if it is exposed to sunlight. The instructions say to back brush after spraying, and that is definitely worth doing.

I sat down and hand brushed the floating dock (spraying oil based stain over fresh water is a very bad idea, and can get you a visit from law enforcement if they see you doing this - just saying). It also makes it easier to cut in between the edges of two adjoining boards so you do not see gaps in the surface in sunlight, and it helps shed water and protects against UV damage. You can also stop and take breaks once you finish a board, and not lose your wet edge.

I could paint three boards without overreaching (drips and splatters slow you down) so you actually can cover a lot of surface area pretty quickly. And nothing looks better than hand painted stain with a great quality brush - it looks stunning when you are done, well worth it...!

Once it dries and cures, then you can just wash the deck off with a hose sprayer to clean up when people are coming over, after storms, snow, mud, fish blood, whatever. In full sun, wood can get very hot, so I would always spray the surface to keep it cool - it can burn bare feet or a dog's paws on a scorching summer day, so mist things down when kids and dogs are present. And it keeps things looking clean and fresh, too.

Oh, one very important thing - it is on sale right now for 40% off!

Sale is good from April 12 to April 14.

One final thing - mix your gallons together by adding four gallons to a five gallon bucket, then pour out what you need as you go. This will ensure even coloration when it dries. Use a wide funnel - it works great! If you have to stop for a short break, stick your brush in a zip lock bag (gallon size works best) and put it in the shade until you go again. And get paint thinner for cleanup and wiping up spills, etc.

When your done, you will have a surface that is amazing and it will be very durable - I could go three to four years before refinishing mine.

Take your time and take pride in your work. It will look sensational...!

Best of luck with your project!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> I have used the Sherwin Williams oil based exterior semi-transparent stain on a large sundeck, gangway to a floating dock, and floating dock, as well as on a deck and stairs overlooking all of those. I tinted it Canyon Brown.
> 
> I found that using two coats made for an incredibly beautiful and durable finish. If you like the wood grain to show through, it is better to use the transparent oil based; or just one coat of the semi-transparent. However, one coat will not withstand the elements as well as two coats; the only drawback is the wood grain will not be as visible, and the finish begins to look like it is paint versus stain. I tried both methods; in the end I went with two coats because water just beads up on the surface, and it also stops the wood from checking and splitting better, plus it fills in the little cracks and pores of the wood making the surface much smoother, especially on bare feet (boat dock with swimmers, kids and dogs - no splinters).
> 
> ...


Very good write up. What would your thoughts be on using a semi solid vs two coats of a semi transparent? I'm going to have to do something to mine to even out the color. I hadn't thought of two coats of semi transparent.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Thank you for your kind comment, @TN Hawkeye!

As to your question about semi solid versus semi transparent, the key difference is that semi transparent stain is designed to penetrate into the wood, whereas semi solid is going to dry and adhere on the surface of the wood.

My next door neighbor loved my staining results, and asked me to help him on an almost identical project. He wanted to use grey stain (he had a blue house; mine was brown like coffee and cream colored).

I explained the difference to him, but he chose the semi-solid. Within two years his deck and dock surface was chalking (dry to the touch and dusty on the surface) and actually peeling off in chunks. The sun is relentless when there is no shade; it is worse over water because of all the reflected light bouncing off the water and wave surfaces....

He came back asking what to do. I told him he had to treat it like paint that was peeling - scrape the peeling paint areas, sand, and reapply.

Once again, he ignored my advice. He pressure washed instead, and then repainted with semi solid. He just slapped the stain down with a paint roller, no back brushing. He got done fast and then went swimming. It peeled and chalked again, this time within 18 months.

He ended up having to hire a crew to chemically strip the surface and take it back to bare wood, then they used semi transparent, while he ended up spending three times more than he had to. He was a dentist. Real nice guy, good neighbor, but as a handyman, he was a good dentist. Sadly, right after this, he got cancer and died in six months.

On my wood, the semi transparent would also get impacted by the sun and weather. I would tighten any loose screws down, use a pole sander (the ones you use to sand drywall) on the horizontal deck boards, and electric hand orbital sanders on the deck railings to smooth the surfaces (no splinters) and open up the pores on the wood and still-adhered stain, pressure wash to remove the dust and prep the wood, and then reapply the semi transparent stain to the horizontal surfaces (the vertical sections did not need as much prep) and it looked better than it did before when I was done. The stain is chemically compatible with itself and it will bond with the prior stain (at the molecular level) and also be reabsorbed into the wood and adhered stain. It would just be thicker and darker, looking like it was a semi solid when new. And it would be even more hydrophobic - it would shed water like a duck's feathers will, literally...really protects the wood surface.

I used to use Thompson's clear oil based water sealer on new treated wood decks - it would penetrate and repel water well too, and the grain would not only be visible, it would be enhanced. It was actually a vegetable oil, from what I later read; it sure acted like that when applying, but my deck looked brand new for years with that penetrating sealer. That is why I prefer semi transparent - it penetrates into the wood surfaces better, in my experience, anyway.

When I sold those two houses the buyers both told me how much they loved the decks. It is worth the time and money to preserve the wood.

I should also note that after ten years, the dock wood was so weathered and dried out from the sun that I tore it all off and redecked it. The sun in the South is just brutal on wood that never sees shade, and it was too far gone. Thought about flipping the boards and staining the back side, but removing that dried wood broke and split almost every other board. I just replaced it all with stainless steel screws. Gorgeous when it was all finished up. Everyone notices....

I had another neighbor who tried the (then) new recycled plastic deck boards. It got so hot you could not walk on it, nor lie out in the sun over it. Great in shade; scorching in full sun. Again, based on my own experience....

If you are reapplying or staining for the first time - it is just like lawn chemicals - be sure and read the labels carefully, and comprehend what it means for now, and more importantly, in the future....

I love building and maintaining decks. The great outdoors! :thumbup:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

@FlowRider thanks for taking the time to delve that deep into my question. I will keep those points in mind. I really appreciate the advice.


----------



## Chak (Jul 2, 2018)

Thank you for all the suggestions. I believe I'll give the Sherwin Williams a try. They are also running a 40% sale this weekend. I'm leaning towards two coats of transparent as suggested above.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@FlowRider, thank you so much for the detailed posts. I don't even have a deck, but I appreciate the time you took to post. It's thoughtfulness like that that helps make TLF such a great resource.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> @FlowRider thanks for taking the time to delve that deep into my question. I will keep those points in mind. I really appreciate the advice.


You are most welcome! I actually enjoy responding to such inquiries. I have learned a lot by doing things myself (and saved a lot of money in the process) so I am happy to share what I have learned with others who are planning to DIY their own home projects - I can absolutely guarantee one thing - the money you save doing so looks a lot better in your bank than in someone else's bank if you have to hire them to do it for you!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Chak said:


> Thank you for all the suggestions. I believe I'll give the Sherwin Williams a try. They are also running a 40% sale this weekend. I'm leaning towards two coats of transparent as suggested above.


I always wait for the Sherwin Williams 40% off sales. Their paints are really among the best available these days.

Two coats will really protect your investment, and your deck will look amazing! Post some before and after pictures if you have the chance.

Lay down that stain smooth, yeah!!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> @FlowRider, thank you so much for the detailed posts. I don't even have a deck, but I appreciate the time you took to post. It's thoughtfulness like that that helps make TLF such a great resource.


Thank you for your welcoming words, @DFW_Pilot! I joined this forum because it is a great place to learn valuable information from like minded individuals who are going places in this world, from all I can tell so far! I hope others can benefit from it too!


----------



## Steverino (Dec 14, 2017)

The current Sherwin Williams product is called Superdeck. It replaced the Deckscapes. The oil versions come in transparent and semi-transparent. The water based versions are semi-transparent, semi-solid, and solid. (There is also one called Deck and Dock, a thick waterbased.)
Please please please don't over apply the oil product in particular as it will remain tacky and not dry. It is a fairly common complaint. (I work for SW) The wood substrate will absorb varying amounts depending on its age and other factors. One coat on newer pressure treated vs more on greyed out older. If it is not absorbing, then it is too much. 
If there is color variations in the wood that need evening out, use a wood bleach like oxalic acid in the prep. It is what the brightener is that SW sells or its available as a powder that you mix with water other places. This works too for black rings from planters, shadow lines that formed from different UV exposure, ect. 
Also, be extremely careful with any rags used in cleanup of the oil stain or thinner as they sure can self ignite. 
All of this applies to any vendors oil product.
There is a discussion forum site called Painttalk.com that pros use to discuss and it is a great resource of this type of thing.


----------



## suburban_dad (5 mo ago)

Sherwin Williams SuperDeck is affordable and I think the results are great. We hired a local deck staining company and they were using SuperDeck.


----------



## gatorguy146 (5 mo ago)

Depends on the color you're going for but we used the Thompsons Timber Oil in Walnut - Transparent. It's been a year since we applied to treated pine and the hand rail portion has faded slightly but the rest still looks dark as the day we applied. 
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Thompson-s-WaterSeal-Penetrating-Timber-Oil-Pre-Tinted-Walnut-Transparent-Exterior-Stain-and-Sealer-Actual-Net-Contents-128-fl-oz/1000515869


----------

